# Marco island tips?



## anytide

go south thru marco river into gullivan bay -all protected water/ride, lots of bait spots on the way for night dock ammo.. it opens up to fishy mecca. 
-always somewhere to go there -even in the windy weather..
-a


----------



## DuckNut

Cape Romano


----------



## Sneaky17.8

Head straight out marco pass and hit the head pin for bait. fish the outside areas and islands just inside the passes for snook and redfish around the South of Marco Island.


----------



## firecat1981

Thanks guys, I may not be able to travel far, and if the wind kicks up we may be stuck fishing from the dock (not the worst thing in the world, lots of snook usually). I'll have my in-law with me and long runs or any kind of chop kills his back. So I was figuring no runs longer then maybe 10-15 minutes so the south side of the island most likely will be out unless we have glass calm conditions.

Here are the areas close to the hotel that I've been told are decent. So hopefully they will pay off.









AK1 do you mean around here?


----------



## nightfly

The head pin is further out. Check your pm's


----------



## anytide

its gonna be sloppy /ruff / dirty 
-save your back / tylenol -go inside / south and fish the bushes..
--topwater in white / light colors 

-a


----------



## FlatCat

I'm headed to Marco 7/26 for a conference, trying to decide on bringing banshee or not. Long trailer pull for a short stay. Is the morning, back bay fishing good in general?


----------



## firecat1981

The fishing was off for us last weekend, I talked to a few people and it seems it has been that was since the tropical storm. Maybe by then it will get better?

Do you have docking and storage sorted out for the boat and trailer? I don't think I will ever bring a boat there again because it is such a pain and a bit expensive.


----------

